# Bread question



## Adam_david (Apr 30, 2014)

Ok so I'm currently trimming and cutting. I haven't had any bread in about 5 months ( among other things) but my question is when I come off this cut phase and normal out then go into a bulk where I allow myself some bread (still limited) what is the best kind of bread that I can eat as far as not so bad on the fat gain?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 30, 2014)

I found some that was 80 calories for 2 slices and 19 grams of carbs it natures own tried getting a pic but being on the road much easier to pack a couple sandwiches for lunch.


----------



## Sully (Apr 30, 2014)

Over the last few years bread has started giving me reay bad heartburn. I avoid it if at all possible. But, I understand your situation. I've actually gotten to the point that I prefer a low carb tortilla over bread. Even for what would be a regular "sandwich", when I do eat bread(not currently) I'll make my sandwich just like I regularly would but just on a tortilla instead. 

Just my $0.02


----------



## dorian777 (Apr 30, 2014)

Ezekiel


----------



## Alinshop (Apr 30, 2014)

Low carb wraps are good. I think they only have around 4-5 net carbs per wrap after deducting the fiber.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 30, 2014)

Bagel ..


----------



## LastChance (Apr 30, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## Adam_david (Apr 30, 2014)

Since we are talking about carbs at the moment, exactly what are "other carbohydrates". Carbs that are not sugars, not fibers and many times at not listed on the nutrition chart. It will say like CARBS 27 grams fiber 4 grams sugar 1 gram.
ThAt leaves 22 carbs not accounted for. And some times it's just listed as Other carbs.


----------



## Alinshop (Apr 30, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Bagel ..



Toasted with grass fed butter and tons of veggie cream cheese! Anyway:naughty1:

Good question about the actual carbs. I'm sure someone with more knowledge on the subject will chime in!


----------



## Sully (Apr 30, 2014)

Quick explanation about other carbs. 

What is the Atkins Diet and Does the Atkins Diet Work? | Atkins


----------



## Adam_david (Apr 30, 2014)

It mentions "other carbs" but doesn't really tell what they are. I assume they are high glycemic bc the only carbs u can subtract to get the number of carbs to count, is fiber which is low glycemic.  Still would like to know what's going in my body and what its doing.


----------



## Bull996 (May 1, 2014)

Ezekiel bread. Low carb tortillas also. Not sure what you have in your area but sprouts, central market and whole foods where I'm at carry them. 

I read an article on bread, very interesting read. I'll try to find it and post it. Pretty sure brands like natures own were a no go after reading it. It's when I moved to Ezekiel bread anyway


----------

